# 3º Aniversário MeteoPT.com, Concurso e Regras



## Administrador (26 Jul 2008 às 23:58)

Olá a todos,

Daqui a exactamente um mês, no próximo dia 26 de Agosto de 2008 o MeteoPT.com fará 3 anos. 
Foi mais um ano espectacular do forum quer em número de membros quer em visitas mensais com que nenhum de nós sonhava que fosse possível aqui no nosso pequeno país e numa coisa tão específica como é a Meteorologia e o Clima.

Em forma de festa e comemoração, nas próximas semanas até ao aniversário haverá umas quantas novidades que julgamos que serão do agrado de todos.  

Para começar oficialmente os festejos do 3º aniversário lançamos hoje um concurso para os membros mais activos do Forum em que o prémio é uma estação meteorológica profissional, a Oregon Scientific WMR100 Professional Wireless Weather Station. 

O regulamento está abaixo transcrito, boa sorte a todos !

*Regulamento:*

*1)*	O objectivo deste concurso é comemorar o 3º aniversário do MeteoPT.com no próximo dia 26 de Agosto de 2008 e agradecer a participação dos membros mais activos e regulares.

*2)*	O Prémio deste concurso é uma *Estação Meteorológica Profissional Oregon WMR-100* com tecnologia Wireless e ligação ao computador por USB para armazenamento e exportação de dados para sites na Internet. Características mais detalhadas estão descritas no final do regulamento.

*3)*	Os administradores do fórum enquanto membros do mesmo não são elegíveis para participarem neste concurso.

*4)*	O concurso visa premiar a participação regular dos membros tendo por isso sido criada uma lista de membros ordenada por nº de mensagens colocadas no Fórum desde 1 de Abril de 2008 até à meia-noite de ontem, 25 de Julho, sendo incluídos nessa lista apenas os membros com pelo menos 5 mensagens nesse período. Apenas podem concorrer os membros constantes dessa lista.

*5)*	Todos os membros constantes desta lista deverão até à meia noite de Quinta-feira, dia 21 de Agosto de 2008 submeter neste tópico um ou vários (ver ponto 7) números inteiros compreendidos entre 15 e 240.

*6)*	O vencedor será apurado pela soma dos 5 números (excluindo estrelas) vencedores do concurso Euromilhões de sexta-feira, dia 22 de Agosto de 2008. O membro cujo número que indicou mais se aproximar ou igualar a soma dos 5 números do Euromilhões dessa data será o vencedor do concurso. Por exemplo, o último Euromilhões da passada sexta-feira teve como números o 7+11+15+24+29, cuja soma é 86. Se fosse este concurso o membro que indicasse o número mais próximo ou igual a 86 seria o vencedor caso não houver empate com outro membro, em caso de empate ver ponto 8. Os limites indicados no ponto anterior, 15 e 240, tem obviamente a ver com a soma mínima e máxima possível no Euromilhões, ou seja, a soma de 1+2+3+4+5 (15) ou a soma de 46+47+48+49+50 (240).
A escolha deste método, o Euromilhões, foi para garantir a total transparência e equidade no concurso de modo a evitar todo e qualquer tipo de suspeições e confusões com júris ou outros métodos subjectivos. 

*7)*	Com o objectivo de favorecer os membros mais participativos no período acima indicado, foi criado um mecanismo de majoração. A lista dos membros e a quantidade de números que podem submeter é indicada no final deste regulamento. Intencionalmente nenhum dos membros da lista será avisado por correio electrónico enviado pelo MeteoPT.com da existência do concurso, só os membros que venham ao fórum até 21 de Agosto tomarão conhecimento do mesmo e da possibilidade de poderem participar nele através de uma mensagem e grafismo alusivo ao concurso muito destacado no topo do site.

*8)*	Se ocorrer um ou vários empates, o critério de desempate será a antiguidade do membro, ou seja, entre o(s) empatado(s) vencerá o membro mais antigo. O objectivo é o de majorar os mais participativos, mas em caso de empate a antiguidade também tem o seu peso.

*9)*	A quantidade de número(s) que cada membro pode indicar devem ser submetidos apenas numa e única mensagem neste tópico: 
Concurso 3º Aniversário MeteoPT.com (submissão de números)

Os membros podem editar a mensagem e alterar os números até à meia-noite de quinta-feira, dia 21 de Agosto de 2008. O tópico será depois bloqueado.

*10)*	O prémio, a estação meteorológica Oregon WMR-100  será enviado para a morada que o vencedor indicar após contacto com a administração do MeteoPT.com.  Se o vencedor não residir em Portugal os portes de envio ficam por conta do vencedor.



Se tiverem dúvidas ou comentários para fazer utilizem este tópico para colocar questões e não o tópico da submissão de números.


---------------


*Lista de membros que podem participar e a quantidade de números que podem submeter:*

O critério de majoração da participação em mensagens e o total de números que podem submeter foi o seguinte:

+600 mensagens- 5 números para o concurso
+400 mensagens - 4 números para o concurso
+250 mensagens - 3 números para o concurso
+100 mensagens - 2 números para o concurso
+5 mensagens - 1 número para o concurso









*Listagem ordenada alfabéticamente*


```
Utilizador	Mensagens	Qt.Números

*Dave*			24	1
*Marta*			35	1
]ToRnAdO[		74	1
••®™••			5	1
abrantes			28	1
Acardoso			6	1
Agreste			57	1
ajrebelo			110	2
alamcar			5	1
albertosantos		7	1
ALBIMETEO		14	1
algarvio1980		276	3
ALV72			6	1
AnDré			790	5
anjo				6	1
apassosviana		89	1
Aurélio			49	1
BARROS			21	1
belem			103	2
Bgc				38	1
bitinho			7	1
Breitling			16	1
Brigantia			112	2
Brunomc			166	2
Budyko			9	1
Chasing Thunder	232	2
CidadeNeve		16	1
Costa			5	1
criz0r			8	1
ct5iul			10	1
Dan				306	3
Daniel_Vilao		178	2
dgstorm			117	2
diogo			140	2
Diogo.lis.vpa		79	1
diogogrosso		5	1
ecobcg			164	2
Ecotretas			6	1
Fantkboy			49	1
filipept			22	1
fog				7	1
fsl				13	1
Gato Preto		6	1
Gerofil			357	3
GFVB			43	1
Giba Prado		12	1
Gilmet			790	5
Gongas			19	1
grandeurso		5	1
GranNevada		13	1
Hawk			14	1
henriquesillva		123	2
HotSpot			253	3
hurricane			11	1
I_Pereira			5	1
ibmail			15	1
iceworld			81	1
J.S.				10	1
JAlves			6	1
João Esteves		7	1
joaodias2008		10	1
Johnny Storm		6	1
jose leça			138	2
José M. Sousa		143	2
Jota 21			14	1
jpalhais			6	1
jpmartins			136	2
JPS Gaia			261	3
kikofra			83	1
Kraliv			46	1
Ledo			6	1
Levante			66	1
lismen			5	1
litlestorm			5	1
lsalvador			5	1
Luis França		58	1
Lumes			15	1
LUPER			121	2
MacFree			6	1
Mago			21	1
Mário Barros		556	4
martinus			12	1
mauro miranda		189	2
meteo			53	1
MeteoPtg			8	1
miguel			688	5
MiguelMinhoto		199	2
mirones			70	1
mocha			119	2
MSantos			214	2
newborn			9	1
nimboestrato		251	3
Nortada			6	1
Nuno			36	1
NunoBrito			9	1
olheiro			12	1
Paulo H			120	2
PedroAfonso		33	1
Pico				8	1
Pina				15	1
ppereira			9	1
Prof BioGeo		6	1
profgeo			28	1
psm				233	2
Quimera			5	1
rafaeltanga		15	1
rbsmr			120	2
Redfish			13	1
redragon			7	1
Relâmpago		67	1
rijo				12	1
rodrigoaviador		6	1
Rog				582	4
rogers			10	1
rozzo			15	1
rufer			16	1
Sam				8	1
Santos			18	1
schild			5	1
Serrano			13	1
Skizzo			41	1
Snifa			12	1
Snow			7	1
spiritmind			70	1
squidward			54	1
Stinger			17	1
storm			91	1
StormFairy			77	1
Sueste			130	2
TaviraMan			39	1
teles			20	1
Thomar			76	1
TiagoFCR			21	1
Tiagofsky			28	1
Turista			136	2
Vicente Limberg		8	1
vitamos			516	4
Weatherman		10	1
zemike			5	1
Zoelae			26	1
```


*Características da 
Oregon Scientific WMR100 Professional Wireless Weather Station*






Disponibilização de dados como temperatura, humidade, pressão, intensidade e direcção do vento, ponto de orvalho e indice de calor.

Inclui 5 sensores:  barómetro, anemómetro, pluviómetro, higrómetro e termómetro. 
Compatível com ligação de Sensor UV (radição solar UV) a adquirir separadamente.

Previsão do tempo para 12-24 horas com icons gráficos

Fases da Lua e marés.

Histórico da pressão atmosférica, precipitação (e UV se existir) nas últimas 24 horas.

Indicação da tendência da temperatura e humidade (estável, em queda, em subida)

Software incluído permite a ligação ao PC por USB para arquivo e processamento dos dados. Possibilidade de exportação de dados para agregadores meteorológicos na Internet como o WUnderground ou Meteoclimatic. Software para ligação à Net não incluído.

Sensores wireless (sem fios) com alcance até 100 metros de distância entre a consola e os sensores.

Personalização de alarmes meteorológicos






Manual completo da WMR-100 (em inglês):
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/files/WMR100_EN.pdf (PDF)


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2008 às 11:24)

Evitem por favor os comentários no outro tópico da submissão dos números, que é para manter o tópico o mais simples possível só com o(s) número(s) de cada um.
Para comentários usem este.


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Jul 2008 às 12:06)

boas

em relação aos números repetidos, acho que devia haver uma lista dos números já escolhidos aqui ou no outro tópico, todos os dias essa lista era actualizada.

o que acham ?

abraços


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jul 2008 às 19:50)

Boas, grande iniciativa
Acho que vou ficar com duas estações iguais

Boa sorte para todos e ficamos a aguardar pelas outras novidades do fórum


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2008 às 22:19)

Excelente iniciativa!

É desta que ponho uma estação na Torre
Vamos lá colocar os números... e esperar pela sorte...


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jul 2008 às 22:21)

Administrador disse:


> *3)*	Os administradores do fórum enquanto membros do mesmo não são elegíveis para participarem neste concurso.


Não vejo qual é o problema

Na minha opinião os Administradores também deviam poder concorrer, pois, contribuem e muito para o meteoPT.

E acho que apesar de serem Administradores ainda não conseguem adivinhar os números do euromilhões


----------



## vitamos (28 Jul 2008 às 11:44)

Excelente iniciativa e excelente prémio! O problema seria o sítio para colocar a estação... mas isso era o menos  ou seja certamente teria solução esse problema


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2008 às 00:16)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> em relação aos números repetidos, acho que devia haver uma lista dos números já escolhidos aqui ou no outro tópico, todos os dias essa lista era actualizada.
> 
> ...



Olá,

Nós, MeteopT, não vamos fazer listas. Neste concurso, como em muitos outros, há também alguma pequena dose de estratégia e não apenas e só sorte.Só para dar um exemplo, recomendo a todos darem uma olhadela às estatísticas do Euromilhões e respectivas somas, e além disso verificarem todos os que participam no concurso e respectivos valores que indicaram e se houve por exemplo outra pessoa que indicou o mesmo valor, e se essa pessoa é um membro mais antigo ou mais novo. Todos que participam no concurso tem que estar atentos a estas coisas, mas não nos compete a nós estar a fazer listas ou a chamar a atenção para pequenos detalhes, compete aos membros que queiram estar com mais atenção ou não.


----------



## iceworld (29 Jul 2008 às 00:30)

Brigantia disse:


> Não vejo qual é o problema
> 
> Na minha opinião os Administradores também deviam poder concorrer, pois, contribuem e muito para o meteoPT.
> 
> E acho que apesar de serem Administradores ainda não conseguem adivinhar os números do euromilhões



Realmente também acho que deviam poder participar


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2008 às 00:58)

iceworld disse:


> Realmente também acho que deviam poder participar



Os admin's do MeteoPT não podem participar porque efectivamente podem advinhar o nº do Euromilhões do próximo dia 22 de Agosto, nós temos uma espécie de poder sobrenatural cuja explicação cientifica não podemos obviamente aqui divulgar 

Agora a sério, nós não participamos porque fomos nós que definimos as regras, foi muito complicado e até doloroso para nós tentarmos arranjar uma forma que ao mesmo tempo beneficiasse os membros mais participativos e simultaneamente não deixasse de fora outros que mesmo participando pouco também são importantes para o MeteoPT. Tudo foi objecto de muita discussão e polémica. O modelo escolhido constante do regulamento, não é perfeito infelizmente, mas a perfeição é inimigo do bom, uma vez definido o regulamento pelos admin's, o regulamento não permite que de forma alguma que os adminis participem nele, uma vez que foram eles que escolheram o modelo. É uma questão de transparência. Queremos fazer isto da maneira mais transparente  possível e *estamos mesmo muito felizes* por fazê-lo desta forma, o MeteoPT.com é e será sempre uma casa que procura a transparência e seriedade total. O objectivo principal é fazer um concurso justo, simples, com regras e prémio bem definido, isento, transparente e ao alcance de todos. Este modelo foi o melhor que conseguimos. O facto do modelo do concurso ser tão bom que até os admin's poderiam participar nele sem levantar suspeições só nos deixa ainda mais satisfeitos por não podermos participar nele 

De qualquer forma agradecemos as vossas mensagens sobre o assunto, um grande abraço!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2008 às 11:51)

Por que é que eu estou excluido de participar???


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2008 às 14:10)

]ToRnAdO[;79387 disse:
			
		

> Por que é que eu estou excluido de participar???



Porque precisas de óculos  
Vê lá bem, está lá o teu nome, 74 mensagens, um número.
Mais logo se calhar faço uma lista ordenada por nomes.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2008 às 14:44)

Vince disse:


> Porque precisas de óculos
> Vê lá bem, está lá o teu nome, 74 mensagens, um número.
> Mais logo se calhar faço uma lista ordenada por nomes.



Ups  na vi!

mas em termos de mens tenho 788! 

Mas vou apostar!! Obrigado!


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2008 às 14:47)

]ToRnAdO[;79406 disse:
			
		

> mas em termos de mens tenho 788!



Andas muito distraído, tens que ler as regras, são mensagens desde 1 de Abril até ao sábado passado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2008 às 14:52)

Vince disse:


> Andas muito distraído, tens que ler as regras, são mensagens desde 1 de Abril até ao sábado passado.




É do calor  Fazem Grandes testamentos!!

Um gajo ate se assuta com tanto texto!! mas nas calmas!!


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jul 2008 às 20:28)

alguem me explica uma coisa se eu quiser mudar os números que escolhi, eu posso fazê-lo?

obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2008 às 20:56)

Administrador disse:


> *9)*A quantidade de número(s) que cada membro pode indicar devem ser submetidos apenas numa e única mensagem neste tópico:
> Concurso 3º Aniversário MeteoPT.com (submissão de números)
> 
> Os membros podem editar a mensagem e alterar os números até à meia-noite de quinta-feira, dia 21 de Agosto de 2008. O tópico será depois bloqueado.



Segundo o ponto 9 do regulamento podes alterar os números até à meia-noite do dia 21 de Agosto.


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jul 2008 às 21:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o ponto 9 do regulamento podes alterar os números até à meia-noite do dia 21 de Agosto.




ah, obrigadinho sendo assim vou mudar acho o 164 muito alto


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2008 às 21:36)

Mas que grande surpresa!
Uma ideia brutal!

É pena ter chegado um pouco tarde. Já há uma série de números escolhidos, e uma série deles repetidos! 

Mas vamos lá ver quem é que vai ganhar este pequeno tesouro ambicionado por tantos.
Boa sorte para todos!


----------



## vitamos (1 Ago 2008 às 21:17)

Apenas uma curiosidade:

Se o sorteio tivesse sido esta semana a soma teria sido 138 e o vencedor o *Algarvio1980*...

Como ainda falta o nosso amigo algarvio ganha o premio de consolação: Ver a Marisa Cruz na televisão!

E já não é mau prémio


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Ago 2008 às 21:46)

Já só faltam 15 dias      :


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2008 às 14:31)

*Prazo para submissão de números acaba amanhã à meia noite. *
A menina já chegou a Portugal, está pacientemente à espera do vencedor.


----------



## *Dave* (20 Ago 2008 às 14:46)

Também eu espero que cuidem bem dela e que depois escrevam aqui a sua experiência com este aparelho comemorativo do 3º aniversário do _meteopt_ .

"Sou nova e virgem, pronta a estrear" - muito bom


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2008 às 14:30)

Bump


----------



## vitamos (22 Ago 2008 às 14:33)

Quem irá levar a menina pa casa? Já está quase na hora de sabermos!

E antes da abertura do pacote... (da caixa da estação, bolas, que estavam a pensar?) tem que haver copo de água... ou de champanhe (ou de cerveja, ou de vodka, ou...)

Ao vencedor espero que tenha uma longa noite de festejos! 

Se o vencedor for eu desejo-me uma longa noite de festejos 

Se me sair o euromilhões mesmo, desejo-me uma longa noite sem reacção (absorto)

Se sair o euromilhões a alguém do fórum desejo uma boa noite de reflexão a pensar onde me vai pagar um copo (ou dois) 

Boa sorte a todos!


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2008 às 14:54)

Boa sorte a tudos!!!!

Como eu gostava de ter uma assim


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2008 às 15:24)

Só tu Vince


----------



## *Dave* (22 Ago 2008 às 18:01)

Vamos lá! SONHAR NÃO CUSTA... neste momento estou a pensar como seria quando a recebesse... quando lhe ia abrir o pacote... quando a ia instalar no pau (ups no ferro)... 

Se serve de consolação, pensem que para o ano que vem há mais 


Abraço e BOA SORTE


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2008 às 21:00)

Afinal a que horas é o sorteio do EM ? Isto está a ser um pesadelo ver a TVI, não estou habituado ao sadomasoquismo deste canal


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2008 às 21:04)

É uma pena não estar a ver a TVE 2 de Espanha. O sorteio em directo é sempre por volta das 20h30/20h40.


----------



## ACalado (22 Ago 2008 às 21:05)

Vince disse:


> Afinal a que horas é o sorteio do EM ? Isto está a ser um pesadelo ver a TVI, não estou habituado ao sadomasoquismo deste canal



Assim que houver números eles sairão aqui 
boa sorte a todos 

http://www.euromilhoes.com/index_intro.php


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2008 às 21:11)

Nºs do concurso: 7 27 29 39 50


----------



## ACalado (22 Ago 2008 às 21:20)

Parabéns Gilmet


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2008 às 21:22)

Parabens Gilmet!!!

Grande sorte que tu tens


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2008 às 21:27)

Parabéns Gilmet este tem mesmo sorte

Pena que não foi a 1 de Agosto senão tinhs sido eu


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2008 às 21:34)

Estou emocionado, a sério, o nosso grande desejo sempre foi que a estação ficasse bem entregue a quem lhe desse o merecido uso, de preferência a alguém com alguma ou mesmo muita paixão. 

E a estação foi exactamente calhar ao miúdo de 14 anos que transpira meteorologia pelos poros. 

Nunca mais me esqueci da vez em que estive com o Gil numa visita a uma estação do IM e o miudo sacou do bolso um maço de anotações com registos meteorológicos escritos à mão de dia e noite. Fiquei boquiaberto a olhar para aquilo. Nessa tarde a tia dele perguntava à observadora do IM como é que ele poderia no futuro seguir estudos nesta área tal a paixão que ele tem por isto. 

Que me perdoem todos os outros participantes, muitos e muitos que mereciam ganhar este prémio, mas caramba, que coisa, às vezes parece coisa do destino ou de deus, que escolheu o Gilmet, o miúdo que tem a Meteorologia escrita na testa e que um dia será um grande cientista nesta área.

Estamos mesmo muito felizes! Parabéns ao Gilmet !


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2008 às 21:34)

Parabens Gilmet  espetáculo.


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2008 às 21:50)

Parabéns *Gilmet*    vais ver que é uma bela estação não tivesse eu uma igual   desfruta bem dela e que dure por muitos e muitos e bons anos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Ago 2008 às 21:54)

Muitos Parabéns GILMET, realmente grande sorte a tua e disfruta bem dela


----------



## psm (22 Ago 2008 às 22:06)

Parabens gil foi a quem melhor ficou, e desculpem o egoismo,  está perto donde moro.

Só uma confidencia minha, não tinha onde a pôr !


----------



## *Dave* (22 Ago 2008 às 22:16)

Muitos *parabéns Gilmet*.

Sim de facto penso que ficou em muito boas mãos!


Parabéns


----------



## Agreste (22 Ago 2008 às 22:34)

Fiquei bem longe... 


*Parabéns GIL!*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2008 às 22:40)

Muitos parabéns GILMET pela nova máquina HÁ GRANDE RAPAZ


----------



## Brigantia (22 Ago 2008 às 22:45)

Parabéns Gilmet. 

Foi muito bem entregue esta estação

Agora vais ficar com uma estação igual á minha...e prepara-te para alguns problemas com as máximas...mas nada que não se resolva


----------



## Gilmet (22 Ago 2008 às 22:46)

No local onde estava, á hora do Euromilhões, não havia qualquer forma de assistir ao concurso, mas também, a probabilidade de ganhar era tão pequena, que nem me preocupei muito... agora, acabado de chegar a casa, recebo um telefonema, de alguém eufórico, e a desejar-me os parabéns... a chamada durou 4 segundos, mas senti um arrepiozinho na barriga... (pensei: Ai, queres ver...) 10 segundos depois, e já em frente á janela, nova chamada:

- Gil, Gil!! Ganhaste pá! Ganhaste a estação! Parabéns!!

Aí parei... pensei e respirei fundo... uma enorme alegria me percorreu (), e tentei logo establecer ligação á internet, o que foi e está a ser difícil, (visto que a única forma de ter rede aqui, é no chão, encostado á janela...)

Eu nem sei o que dizer mais... ainda não recuperei bem do choque... o telemóvel ainda toca... e a única coisa que me sai, agora, é um profundo OBRIGADO por tudo... pelo companheirismo, pelas felicitações, e pelas estação claro!

Prometo então, colocá-lá no melhor sítio possível, com o anemómetro bem bem alto, com os sensores bem protegidos, e com o pluviómetro livre de quaisquer obsturções! Prometo ter tudo no melhor estado, e ligado, concerteza, á internet!


Aqui fica este post, directamente "do meio do mato", como forma de demostrar a minha enorme alegria!

Um grande Bem Haja a todos vós!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Ago 2008 às 22:52)

Parabens pela estação meteorologica Gil


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Ago 2008 às 23:01)

Parabéns, *Gil*. 
Ficámos todos muito contentes por ti.
Fui um dos que te tentaram ligar. 

Nota: Fico à espera dos dados na net.


----------



## Fil (22 Ago 2008 às 23:23)

Ahh grande Gil! 

Ficou muito bem entregue a estação, faz bom uso dela!! Agora é que o teu PC vai bufar, ligado as 24h do dia


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2008 às 00:34)

Sinceramente não podia ser mais bem entregue. Estava a torcer por ti pelas muitas razoes que o Vince enunciou. Mereces mesmo rapaz. Venham os dados online.


----------



## apassosviana (23 Ago 2008 às 01:39)

Parabens


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2008 às 02:39)

Parabéns Gilmet sem duvida que mereces a estação...
Não fiquei muito longe tinha o numero *150* Mas foi melhor assim, pois aqui para nós que ninguem nos ouve, não tinha mesmo um local apropriado para a pôr caso ganhasse


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2008 às 03:39)

Muitos parabens Gil merecias! 
Vai começando a estudar e a fazer uns croquis para receber e acomodar a menina


----------



## AnDré (23 Ago 2008 às 08:14)

Há uma série de dias que me encontro entre serras em viagem pelos recantos montanhosos do nosso país. Durante eles, e mesmo sem net, nao me consigo desprender do fórum. E o grande Gil tem sido quem todos os dias me vai contando tudo...  Sei que por ele a informacao chega sempre euforica. Ainda que o tempo seja monótono,ele encontra sempre uma novidade para me dar. Sempre! Porque como alguem dizia mais a cima, o gil transpira meteorologia pelos póros. E ontem fiquem tao contente quando me informaram que tinha sido ele o vencedor que rebentei de alegria e pus-me aos berros  de alegria no tlm com ele. Até estava emocionado!
Ele merece mesmo um novo brinquedo!
Epá, que mais dizer?!
Parabens Gilao!!

Ps: lá consegui apanhar net via tlm. Desculpem o vocabulario abreviado.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Ago 2008 às 09:53)

Parabéns Gil 

tou muito contente por teres ganho a estação..tu mereces


----------



## storm (23 Ago 2008 às 09:55)

Parabéns Gilmet


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Ago 2008 às 12:00)

boas

muitos parabéns Gil, espero que faças muito bom uso dela e que debite dados o mais rápido possível. 

parabéns ao meteopt por mais uma boa iniciativa, bem organizada como sempre 

abraços


----------



## Rog (23 Ago 2008 às 12:02)

Parabéns Gilmet 
Queres ver que até São Pedro, o santo mais invocado por estas bandas, estava a torcer por alguem que realmente desse bom uso à estação, parece que acertou


----------



## ecobcg (23 Ago 2008 às 12:13)

Muitos parabéns Gilmet!!!


----------



## filipept (23 Ago 2008 às 14:57)

Parabéns ao Gil, tens de começar a jogar no euromilhões  A estação fica muito bem entregue, pois é um grande aficionado da meteo e demonstra isso mesmo. Para muitos somos considerados malucos, mas parece não se importar muito com isso, sendo um grande divulgador do meteopt.com


----------



## Jota 21 (23 Ago 2008 às 18:39)

Parabéns!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Ago 2008 às 19:51)

Mais uma vez, obrigado a todos, pela simpatia...


----------



## João Esteves (23 Ago 2008 às 20:48)

Parabéns pela estação

Mais um spot com informação meteorológica.


----------



## mocha (23 Ago 2008 às 22:30)

parabens pela nova estaçao Gil


----------



## *Marta* (24 Ago 2008 às 03:43)

Parabéns!! Pelo que li, não tenho a menor dúvida que está muito bem entregue!!


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Ago 2008 às 08:41)

Vince disse:


> Estou emocionado, a sério, o nosso grande desejo sempre foi que a estação ficasse bem entregue a quem lhe desse o merecido uso, de preferência a alguém com alguma ou mesmo muita paixão.
> 
> E a estação foi exactamente calhar ao miúdo de 14 anos que transpira meteorologia pelos poros.



Ainda bem que assim foi.
Acho que será unânime entre os concorrentes o sentimento que o desenlace deste Concurso não poderia ter melhor desfecho.
Parabéns Gilmet e segue em frente com essa tua (nossa) paixão.


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Ago 2008 às 15:26)

Parbéns *Gilmet*


----------



## Kraliv (25 Ago 2008 às 00:01)

Boas,


Parece que houve um concurso ...nem dei por nada 



Parabéns ao vencedor


----------



## Paulo H (25 Ago 2008 às 09:45)

Muitos parabéns, GILMET!!!

Fico contente por teres tido a sorte de ganhar a estação. É uma ajuda valiosa para um jovem como tu e também para todos nós dada a localização da estação junto ao Gerês!

Depois de ter lido o comentário do Vince acerca de ti, confesso que me fizeste lembrar a mim próprio, pois lembro-me bem da paixão que é guardar os dados meteorológicas e fazer-lhes as estatísticas anos e anos da minha infância e adolescência num tempo em que não havia internet nem outra forma de guardar os dados senão num papel que ía arquivando num dossier!


Mais uma vez e pela justiça que se fez, muitos parabens Gil! 

Abraço


----------



## vitamos (25 Ago 2008 às 10:23)

21 horas e alguns minutos... A Marisa Cruz anunciava o primeiro número... Eu com a folha de apostas na mão! A minha namorada aguardando pacientemente para ir ás compras...

2 Minutos depois: Contas feitas... gritos de alegria... e uns olhos esbugalhados a olharem para mim! PArecia que tinha ganho...

5 minutos depois: A minha namorada já a desesperar esperando  enquanto eu tentava a melhor forma de fazer chegar os meus parabéns ao Gil...

E pronto... lá cheguei a ir às compras e acabou tudo bem!

O resto já foi dito por todos! É uma alegria enorme ver a estação tão bem entregue! A um apaixonado pela meteorologia, a uma pessoa que é um ser humano fantástico! Muitos parabéns Gil!!


----------



## iceworld (25 Ago 2008 às 11:49)

Muitos PARABÉNS Gil!!! 
Continua assim.......METEOLOUCO


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2008 às 23:45)

Não quero estar a ser repetitivo, em agradecer novamente a todos, mas não consigo ficar "calado" ao ler tais palavras...

De cada vez que as leio, sinto uma enorme alegria em estar aqui, em ter vindo para o fórum, e em vos ter conhecido!

(Pronto, já estou a ser lamechas)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## mocha (26 Ago 2008 às 10:41)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Parece que houve um concurso ...nem dei por nada
> ...



Kraliv, só tu para me fazeres rir, onde andas tu???


----------



## Weatherman (27 Ago 2008 às 14:07)

Parabéns, GILMET!!!


----------



## Turista (27 Ago 2008 às 17:17)

parabéns!
Que lhe dês bom uso!!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 17:23)

*Detectado tráfico de Estações Meteorológicas no Saldanha*

Esta tarde, junto ao _Atrium Saldanha_, em Lisboa, foram detectados movimentos suspeitos, relativos ao tráfico de Estações Meteorológicas.
Em causa está uma Estação Meteorológica _Oregon Scientific WMR100_, estimada, neste momento, em cerca de 300 doses de alegria.
As autoridades competentes já se encontram a estudar o local.



 Tudo isto só para dizer que já *A* tenho em minha posse...


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Ago 2008 às 17:55)

Gilmet disse:


> *Detectado tráfico de Estações Meteorológicas no Saldanha*
> 
> Esta tarde, junto ao _Atrium Saldanha_, em Lisboa, foram detectados movimentos suspeitos, relativos ao tráfico de Estações Meteorológicas.
> Em causa está uma Estação Meteorológica _Oregon Scientific WMR100_, estimada, neste momento, em cerca de 300 doses de alegria.
> ...



 Agora falta montar e começar a debitar dados para a net! Só uma curiosidade: vai ficar montada onde? Em Mira-Sintra? Se for lá, penso que será a mais próxima de mim (Mem_Martins) o que é bom. Essa é das que vai dando dados em tempo real, não é?
 Mais uma vez parabéns e boa sorte na montagem e uso da dita cuja


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 18:05)

Jota 21 disse:


> Agora falta montar e começar a debitar dados para a net! Só uma curiosidade: vai ficar montada onde? Em Mira-Sintra? Se for lá, penso que será a mais próxima de mim (Mem_Martins) o que é bom. Essa é das que vai dando dados em tempo real, não é?
> Mais uma vez parabéns e boa sorte na montagem e uso da dita cuja



Olá Sim, a estação ficará montada cá em Mira-Sintra, no telhado de minha casa...  A estação será então ligada á internet e debitará dados em tempo real, como muitas outras aqui do fórum...

Está ainda a ser construido, um site, (MeteoSintra) com  ajuda do Vince, para onde irá toda a informação...

Sou muito leigo nestas questões relativas a ligações á internet, construções de sites, etc... pelo que provávelmente necessitarei de alguma ajuda... isso depois se verá...


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2008 às 18:59)

Se precisares de animações diz  visto que tu não dás com aquilo .


ABRAÇO


----------



## Turista (28 Ago 2008 às 02:03)

Gilmet disse:


> *
> 
> 
> Tudo isto só para dizer que já A tenho em minha posse...*


*

E umas fotos da "menina"?? *


----------



## vitamos (28 Ago 2008 às 09:36)

Gil não preguiiiiices! Tá a montar a estaçããããããoooooo GIIIIIILLLLLLL! 

Boa sorte com a colocação da menina!


----------



## Jota 21 (28 Ago 2008 às 11:36)

Gilmet disse:


> Olá Sim, a estação ficará montada cá em Mira-Sintra, no telhado de minha casa...  A estação será então ligada á internet e debitará dados em tempo real, como muitas outras aqui do fórum...
> 
> Está ainda a ser construido, um site, (MeteoSintra) com  ajuda do Vince, para onde irá toda a informação...
> 
> Sou muito leigo nestas questões relativas a ligações á internet, construções de sites, etc... pelo que provávelmente necessitarei de alguma ajuda... isso depois se verá...



 Excelente! Aqui na zona de Sintra só costumo consultar dados no Weather-Online mas que são actualizados poucas vezes por dia. Já agora se alguém souber de outros sites (sem ser o nosso IM) com dados em tempo real de Sintra agradeço. Senão aguardo pela estação do Gil... ou pelo MeteoSintra que será de certeza óptimo dada a especificidade do clima nesta zona. Onde moro, nos últimos tempos, tive pena de não ter um anemómetro para medir a velocidade do vento embora se o tivesse talvez tivesse voado com as rajadas tipo furacão que por aqui houve...
 Boa sorte para o site e para a montagem de toda a parafernália


----------



## diogo (2 Set 2008 às 00:21)

Jota 21 disse:


> Excelente! Aqui na zona de Sintra só costumo consultar dados no Weather-Online mas que são actualizados poucas vezes por dia. Já agora se alguém souber de outros sites (sem ser o nosso IM) com dados em tempo real de Sintra agradeço. Senão aguardo pela estação do Gil... ou pelo MeteoSintra que será de certeza óptimo dada a especificidade do clima nesta zona. Onde moro, nos últimos tempos, tive pena de não ter um anemómetro para medir a velocidade do vento embora se o tivesse talvez tivesse voado com as rajadas tipo furacão que por aqui houve...
> Boa sorte para o site e para a montagem de toda a parafernália



Desculpem só agora saber as novidades do concurso
Parabéns Gil!!! Uma máquina à maneira

Em relação ao "tempo em tempo real" em Sintra, também tenho andado à procura de outros sites! Ainda não descobri nenhum! Se alguém aqui da nossa zona ou de outra encontrar informem-nos! Se não temos que ver a partir da nova estação do Gil... Afinal 10km não é muito!


----------

